# How long does 5 stage Vetting take



## Flibble (14 August 2008)

Hi Guys how long does 5 stage vetting take I need to know when to breath and how long to stand looking at the phone for its being done at about 9.30 /10 o'clock. I was going to be present but I couldnt face that.

Also what do I do if it fails (no not buy it anyway or offer less )
I mean Tea and a Mars Bar from the Fridge, Half a bottle of Malt Whiskey or what?
 if I plan my therapy now it will be better.

If you recommend Tea and a Mars Bar will that mean I have tea and 2 Mars Bars if(when) he passes


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (14 August 2008)

The 5 stage vetting should take about an hour, possibly a little more as you can see the horse has to do strenuous exercise &amp; then rest for 30 minutes for checking of heart etc.:

Stage 1 - Preliminary Stable Examination
The first stage of the vetting is a preliminary examination with the horse stabled and any abnormal behaviour, signs of unsuitable temperament, etc will be noted. The vet will also note the general condition of the horse and then move onto examining the horse examining the heart, lungs and eyes.

The vet will then examine the horse outside whilst stood on a level surface to ensure that the horse's weight is distributed evenly and that it stands straight. The vet will examine the horse all over to check the eyes, nostrils, lymph glands, muscular development, spine and limbs and also to check for wounds, swellings, growths, scars, heat, etc.

Once the vet has checked the horse over thoroughly the vet will view the horse at walk on a firm, flat surface to check that the horse shows regularity, suppleness and shows no sign of pain when moving.

Stage 2 - In Hand Examination
During Stage 2 the vet will require that the horse is trotted up on a flat, hard surface viewing the horse from behind, in front and from the side. The vet will look for regular, straight movement without restriction and any indication of lameness or pain.

The vet will also view the horse being turned and moved backwards to further assess the movement of the limbs. The vet may also carry out a flexion test - where each limb is lifted and held for a period and the vet views whether there is any abnormality in movement resulting from this. The flexion test can be useful in assessing seriousness of problems already identified and can expose lameness problems not otherwise found. However, flexion tests can cause lameness if applied too vigorously and so any doubt over the results of this part of the test should be discussed fully with the vet once vetting is completed.

Stage 3 - Strenuous Exercise
The vet will then watch the horse carrying out strenuous exercise in order to note the horse's respiration and heart rate. If the horse is unbroken then exercise will be carried out on the lunge, otherwise the horse will normally be ridden. The horse will be required to walk, trot and canter with the vet listening for abnormal sounds and at the end of the exercise the vet will examine the heart and lungs.

Stage 4 - Rest Period
After completing Stage 3 the horse will be rested for up to 30 minutes when the heart and lungs will be examined again and blood tests taken. 

Stage 5 - Trotting Up and Foot Examination
The horse will be trotted up again in order to note that it continues to move soundly after completing stage 3.

The Results
Once the vetting is complete the vet will fill out the necessary documentation and either "pass" or "fail" the horse. The results will record any abnormalities and signs of ill-health and will record their significance based on the use the horse is intended for. In some cases there may be areas in which a problem or potential problem has been identified. However, if the horse is particularly desirable it may be that further tests may be beneficial to establish the seriousness of the problem identified and whether they can easily be treated.

It is not the responsibility of the vet to make the decision as to whether to purchase or not, but to provide a professional opinion of the health of the horse with the intended use borne in mind. If there is any doubt as to the suitability of the horse for its intended purpose based on its health it is important to discuss these fully with the vet prior to purchase so that an informed decision on whether to purchase or not can be made.

(From Equine World)#

I've just had a horse vetted &amp; I travelled 50 miles to be present. I prefer it that way so I can pick up on any comments made, I can actually watch what is happeneing &amp; I can talk to the vet face to face about anything that concerned me. Mine passed.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (14 August 2008)

If at all possible I think you should attend the vetting.  Personally I always like to be there, far less nerve racking than waiting for the vet to ring.  It also gives you a chance to see and hear first hand what is being discussed and to raise any questions with the vet or vendor.

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Halfstep (14 August 2008)

The last five stage I had done took over three hours......very thorough vet.


----------



## Flibble (14 August 2008)

Thank you so much does anyone want their washing up or Ironing done while I am waiting??


----------



## Flibble (14 August 2008)

Too late to be there!!

Oops it looks like I replied to myself now theres a surprise.


----------



## pinktiger (14 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
The 5 stage vetting should take about an hour, possibly a little more as you can see the horse has to do strenuous exercise &amp; then rest for 30 minutes for checking of heart etc.:

my 5 stage vetting took 3 1/2 hours, i would expect a vetting of 5 stage to deffo take longer than hour IMO


----------



## stencilface (14 August 2008)

If he does fail the vet on anything then it depends what he fails on as to whether you make an offer.  If he fails on say having windgalls, then that isn't necessarily a prob if you want to just to hacking, and small comps.  (this is only an example - please don't pick me up on this!!!)

So if he does fail on anything, ask the vet whether he/she thinks it will affect your intended use for him. example:  my horse was very toe out when we bought him as a four year old and had enlarged splint bones. We wanted him for eventing and show jumping, and our vet advised that this would be fine, we just needed to let him have two years to let his legs straighten and strengthen.  And sure enough vet was right 
	
	
		
		
	


	





So a 'failed' test doesn't necessarily means that the horse is not right for you.  I sure he wil pass with flying colours though, and you can have Percy in your stable as soon as possible


----------



## Flibble (14 August 2008)

Unforunatly hell would freeze over before he got called Percy.

wishfulthinking has found out he was called Drifter in Ireland and I quite like that.


----------



## Ezme (14 August 2008)

I think when we sold murphy it took just over 2 hrs plus we have to longline him around the estate to get him blowing because he wasn't really ridden at the time and our yard is on a massive devonshire hill and he wasn't fit to pull the carriage and vet etc.


----------



## stencilface (14 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Unforunatly hell would freeze over before he got called Percy.

wishfulthinking has found out he was called Drifter in Ireland and I quite like that. 

[/ QUOTE ]

How rude! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Drifter is quite good, though


----------



## Flibble (14 August 2008)

Drifter must come from his sire Jacksons Drift. Just looked up his Dam on Irish SJ site Grand Sire is King of Diamonds on Dams side and Dam sire was Carrolls Flight so its a shame they called him Sunview Ten Percent as registered name.

Anyway off to change the fur colour on a Border terrier owner came to see her painting yesterday and brought the dog she had supplied photos of. Shame she hadnt told me the photos had show her a slightly lighter colour hey ho here we go!!


----------



## dozzie (14 August 2008)

Mine took about 2 hours maybe a bit more, cant really remember but vet was very thorough. Very interesting to watch and maybe the reason he was so thorough was because I was there.


----------



## Amymay (14 August 2008)

Mine took 2 hours, and I would always be there (geography permitting).


----------



## cob1 (14 August 2008)

Mine took 2 hours - i got there just as she was starting the trot up - and was one of the most stresful horsey things that i have ever done!!

She worried by commenting that there wasnt much impulsion when trotting up - but i did say he had lots of oomph when ridden - and sure enough she agreed!!

I was relieved at the end when she passed him - and the dealer brought him straight home for me!!! (i hadnt bought anything as didnt want to jinx it, so that afternoon had to do a massive spree!!)


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (14 August 2008)

artyannie, I know it's a bit late now but will you do my ironing any way perlease??? Pretty perlease???


----------



## mickey (14 August 2008)

I STRONGLY recommend being present at the vetting if you can. (I assume you are purchasing not selling).
When I purchased my horse I was told by the vendor 'It's not normal for the buyer to be at the vetting'. My horse passed a 5 stage vetting. He passed but at the time there were some comments by the vet that had I been present may have put me off. I have had problems with his health subsequently. I was not so experienced at the time so I didn't realise the potential consequences of the comments. Had I been there and seen the whole process/heard the vet, I may have chosen differently.
As it is, I adore my horse, but I do believe I was mislead by the vendor.


----------

